# Gas shocks for cover of outside garbage container



## deadherring (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,

I am building a container to hold my garbage cans outside. It will be made out of 3/4" outside ply. Each container will hold 2 garbage cans. I anticipate that the cover will be pretty heavy and since I will have at least one garbage bag in my hand I was thinking it would be hard to hold the cover open with one hand while trying to take the cover off the garbage can with the other.

I was thinking I could use gas shocks to hold the cover open while I am putting the garbage in the can, then push down to close.

I've never used them before so I'm not sure what to get or what I would need to attach them to the inside of case and the cover.

I found these on Amazon but am not sure if they are good for this application or how I could attach them.

I would think they would need to be pretty heavy duty to support the weight of the cover and although they will be inside the case, not sure if them being outside requires a particular kind of product.

Any help in terms of what to get and how to install would be appreciated.

Nathan


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Those should work (though Amazon says they are not available). You'll want to figure out the weight of top and look for lifts to handle it but not exceed it by too much. Too much and a small person might not be able to close it. You might just want to go to your local auto parts store (Autozone?) and look for them there. That way if they are too light or heavy it would be easier to exchange them. Also, you may need a latch to keep the top closed. You'll want one that you can work with your free hand.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

what about something like these ?

http://www.rockler.com/search/go?w=lid%20support :<))


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I got mine off of e-bay for the heavy lid to my Steamer Trunk and they are awesome.
Gas Struts. you buy the little ball ends separately to suit your needs.
[I have used these personally - so I can vouch for the quality and ease of installation].
they are rated in pounds of life and support - so you must know how much your lid weighs before purchasing.




























.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Gas springs/dampers are available from many sources; from off shelf automotive units, standard units from Grainger/MSC/McMasterCarr, or full custom (like EasyLift)
Fairly easy to use, and easy to design into projects. 
They are basically sourced by length of movement needed, and amount of force. 
For a DIY project, difficultly is created when you do not know the final weight. So is best to build it, measure force required to keep lid open (with small margin added), and order the proper lift cylinder.

Best Luck.


----------



## ThistleDown (Jun 8, 2016)

I would look at mini-van struts. They are HD enough to hold about 80-100 LBS of door and would be long enough to hold it high enough to have headroom. Measure how long you need and shop around the on-line auto parts stores.

EXAMPLE: Dodge Caravan, Jeep Cherokee, GM (many models)...


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know how much your lid will weigh, but we built a set of base cabinets to go all the way around a deck sitting on top of a boat house.

One of the cabinets had a lift top on it to get to a YETI ice chest. The cabinets are made out of Cypress with a 1" Cypress top. The top was 25 inches wide and 48 inches long.

We had to get a set of gas filled pistons made from a company in Atlanta to hold the top up. Nothing else out there would work. They were expensive but they work and do the job well. So far as we know, and I'm sure we would heard about it…wifey has not had her expensive pedicure designer fingernails broken, and no broken hands and nor banged up neck or knots on heads to report.

We also had to give them the X, Y, Z measurements on the inside of the cabinet, size and weight of the lid. They're also made out of stainless steel.

I'll get the name and company's website if you would like to contact them.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You could also use a counterweight system with a stop to limit opening height. We use them on barbecues that have heavy lids. A 4×8 sheet of 3/4" plywood weighs approximately 60#.


----------

